# Use of waste



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Yea, what to say.....

Chance lost in waste-to-energy project | Cyprus Mail


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

That's interesting because I've heard of these fantastic waste processing schemes before. Unfortunately I can't tell you where any of them operate. Sadly nor can Egnedol on their web site which is password only.

Checking their company accounts I see they are a tiny company with negative asset worth. One might enquire how they developed and tested their process and obtained all their patents. One might also ask how they are constructing the 2 quoted plants of value €25 million and £450 million.

I would be rather suspicious of a company whose representative speaks to the press without boasting their achievements, naming the plants in operation and inviting inspection.

So you see my suspicions are raised and so obviously were the Cypriot authorities. They are now being criticised for rejecting a company who did not enter the tendering process. What would have been said if they'd been selected and it turned out to be a complete failure? Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> That's interesting because I've heard of these fantastic waste processing schemes before. Unfortunately I can't tell you where any of them operate. Sadly nor can Egnedol on their web site which is password only.
> 
> Checking their company accounts I see they are a tiny company with negative asset worth. One might enquire how they developed and tested their process and obtained all their patents. One might also ask how they are constructing the 2 quoted plants of value €25 million and £450 million.
> 
> ...


For me the article really say more about how long way Cyprus has to come before they come close to something like EU standard. It seem to me that they have never even considered the possibility that waste is big money. In the rest of Europe they are aware. Sweden import thousands of tons every year to use for production of hot water and electricity. I am sure there is companies out there that would be prepared to offer the same as this small one, but using technique proven for decades. But probably the government want 100% control also over this.

Why no system for recycling of aluminium cans? With a deposit on them as in other countries the environment had been free from them in 2 years. Or glass bottles?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You may have a good point there, but if they did offer the requirement for tender and did not get the response, what could they do? Why weren't the Swedish companies tendering? Why weren't the others that you are sure are out there tendering?

As far as I have seen, and I may be out of date, no recycling schemes are profitable unless they are propped up with government or EU grants. Do you know if the Swedish schemes are profitable or are they forced to continue the communal heating path they selected many years ago as it would cost too much to change? Or are the Swedish people subsidising this - one thing Cyprus can't afford is Swedish taxation levels.

If it weren't for the EU landfill could quite happily and safely continue in Cyprus. The environment could be best cleaned up by a sustained campaign to teach the Cypriots to stop hurling their rubbish out of their twin cab windows.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> You may have a good point there, but if they did offer the requirement for tender and did not get the response, what could they do? Why weren't the Swedish companies tendering? Why weren't the others that you are sure are out there tendering?
> 
> As far as I have seen, and I may be out of date, no recycling schemes are profitable unless they are propped up with government or EU grants. Do you know if the Swedish schemes are profitable or are they forced to continue the communal heating path they selected many years ago as it would cost too much to change? Or are the Swedish people subsidising this - one thing Cyprus can't afford is Swedish taxation levels.
> 
> ...


All countries in EU are obliged to recycle to a certain degree, so also Cyprus, even if they break this as much else. 

So what to do with the fractions that can be burnt for energy? Sweden burn them and as it is the best and cheapest way to get rid of them. As I can see in the tender text there is nothing said about that.

And as I understand it the tender clearly stated that the state should have 100% control over the facilities and what is produced there. Why should any private company be interested to do business or invest under those circumstances?

But perhaps we don't have to worry about is, if they **** up they terms of the bailout and don't get the money from the lenders, the country will have much bigger problems to handle. And sorry to say only one group will be hurt, the Cypriot people


----------

